# Cant add any RVU samsung tvs.. .help



## pjwinstalls (Oct 14, 2008)

I have one genie HR44 and 3 new Samsung h6350 series tvs. The RVUs are already activated on my acct. The tvs see the hr44 and they ask for the pin #. After i put the pin # in i get the following message.....

diagnostic code 54-794

Home Network interference problem
Set top box server has experienced an error and is unable to test the network. Please try restarting the server. 

This comes up on all 3 of the samsung tvs.....

I called directv, they have no idea.

any suggestions??

Thanks

Philip


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is your HRR44 connected to the internet ?

How are the RVUs connected to your network? 

there was a post like yours not too long ago and the fix was to use a DECA BB instead of directly connecting the HR44 with ethernet. YMMV


----------



## royrdsjr (Aug 4, 2009)

pjwinstalls said:


> I have one genie HR44 and 3 new Samsung h6350 series tvs. The RVUs are already activated on my acct. The tvs see the hr44 and they ask for the pin #. After i put the pin # in i get the following message.....
> 
> diagnostic code 54-794
> 
> ...


Are you using a Cinema Connection Kit with Power Supply to connect your TV's to your Genie via DECA? I'm using this link to show you what I'm talking about http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DCAPR0-01&d=DIRECTV-Cinema-Connection-Kit-w-Power-Supply-(DECA2PR)&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=700112818769 .


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Getting Samsung Directv-Ready TV tomorrow. Received the Deca-BB adapter from Directv last week. It came with a power supply & the regular Deca unit (Deca with Ethernet plug, connection for the TV input, and the other end of the Deca unit to connect to the satellite outlet from the wall. The other 2 receivers we have using the Deca unit do not have a power supply. Can I assume that I do not need to use the power supply? And besides, I see no way to connect the power supply since it only has one cable input on it and no output connections.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Normally the DIRECTV receiver powers a DECA via the satellite coax connection. Since you're connecting to a TV you do need the power supply to power the DECA.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

knoxbh said:


> Getting Samsung Directv-Ready TV tomorrow. Received the Deca-BB adapter from Directv last week. It came with a power supply & the regular Deca unit (Deca with Ethernet plug, connection for the TV input, and the other end of the Deca unit to connect to the satellite outlet from the wall. The other 2 receivers we have using the Deca unit do not have a power supply. Can I assume that I do not need to use the power supply? And besides, I see no way to connect the power supply since it only has one cable input on it and no output connections.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


the satellite feed goes to "towards LNB" PORT. Power connects to the short coax jumper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

pjwinstalls said:


> I have one genie HR44 and 3 new Samsung h6350 series tvs. The RVUs are already activated on my acct. The tvs see the hr44 and they ask for the pin #. After i put the pin # in i get the following message.....
> 
> diagnostic code 54-794
> 
> ...


This is most common if trying to connect via ethernet instead of using coax networking, or if the coax line is degraded or non-standard.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Maybe I did not fully explain what I have. I have the whole-home set up with a Genie HR-4400 as the master with 2 receivers and 5 DVRs. I hope this helps. Both receivers have a Deca on them on no power adapter.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

As RAD said above, you do need to use the power supply to power the DECA, then Ethernet out to your TV. Normally DECAs are powered by the receiver or DVR connection.


----------

